# Stop him from licking his paw



## Nathan Vickery (Mar 16, 2017)

Last Monday my dog stepped on something that punctured the bottom of his right paw. From Tuesday to Friday he didn't mess with it to much so it was healing over nicely. Saturday my wife and I took him on a long walk (about 3 miles). I kept him in the grass as much as possible but we noticed when we got home that the wound opened up again. I know, I pushed him too far too soon. The problem is now he won't stop licking or biting to let it start to heal again. I can keep him from it when I'm home but when I'm sleeping or out of the house I can't stop him. I'm sure if I wrap it he will just tear it off. Any ideas?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nathan Vickery said:


> Last Monday my dog stepped on something that punctured the bottom of his right paw. From Tuesday to Friday he didn't mess with it to much so it was healing over nicely. Saturday my wife and I took him on a long walk (about 3 miles). I kept him in the grass as much as possible but we noticed when we got home that the wound opened up again. I know, I pushed him too far too soon. The problem is now he won't stop licking or biting to let it start to heal again. I can keep him from it when I'm home but when I'm sleeping or out of the house I can't stop him. I'm sure if I wrap it he will just tear it off. Any ideas?



a video of him doing that would be helpful and possibly the foot


----------



## Nathan Vickery (Mar 16, 2017)

It's hard to get it to heal because he's 10 months old and all he wants to do is play. But when I get him to chill he just wants to lick and bite it.


----------



## Patty Beck (Mar 9, 2011)

I have these for my older girl. She is unfazed by having stuff on her feet. Not sure if your guy would leave them on. They have a pretty good fit on the ankles. 

http://woodrowwear.com/retail-locations/power-paws-wholesale-program/


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

My Dutch ripped the pads off her feet racing the ATV and they looked like the example you sent. I was out in the bush so I had no option but to let it heal without much intervention on my part. For her that meant being kept confined and mostly off her feet. Anyway, unless the licking and biting is excessive I'd probably leave it be. I assume it probably is bordering on excessive since you mentioned it and asked for ideas in which case, the above is an option as long as you are comfortable putting a boot on his foot (you might end up with the boot in his stomach). If not, then confinement and time off his feet might be all you can do.

As much as this sentence is said here and probably seems like a cop out for a real solution or answer, it really does depend upon the dog.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want it to heal, it's a good idea to keep the air circulating around it, not create a dark, moist environment for germs to grow. Give the dog something to distract it (some kind of toy or "puzzle" with food it has to work really hard to get at), so the dog is not chewing up its foot instead, at least when you are physically present. Try to keep the dog off places where that footpad might pick up new germs, e.g. dog park grass. Is there something that has penetrated the raw area? Did you inspect it really well, or do you need to get a vet's advice?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> Is there something that has penetrated the raw area? Did you inspect it really well, or do you need to get a vet's advice?


I wondered that as well. Glad you asked.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

My dogs have lost some small chunks on the footpad before due to ice or going too fast on tarmac. I usually let the dog clean it by itself (apparently dog saliva has some really good healing qualities). If needed, after a few days and the wound is not granulating at all, I would put some medicinal strength medicinal manuka honey on the wound, and get the dog to just lie there for about 15-20 min to let that honey work. If your dog won't lie there w/o licking, you may have to get on the floor too. Then I let the dog clean off the honey and just try to keep the dog occupied with something else. If the dog is really digging into it endlessly, something may still be in the wound or the dog may be bored (young) and finding something to do. If unsure, the best thing would be to visit your vet. Your dog is young, so try to make any vet visit an upbeat training opportunity (treats, praise).


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

can't see much from that pic so i hesitate to diagnose or offer suggestions
why are you sure it's a puncture ? 
how did you clean and flush it ?
what did you put on it ?
how sensitive is he to it ?
does he bear weight on it or lift ?
why do you have a problem with him licking it ?
will he allow u to trim his nails ?

sorry i'm not very helpful but i wouldn't wrap it if it was my dog
i'd just keep it clean


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Id pack it with NUSTOCK and wrap it in guaze and tape it and in the crate he would be for a few days... The gauze allows air to still reach the wound but keeps debris and the gnawing down some. Im not a vet and I seldom use a vet so take it for what its worth.


----------



## Nathan Vickery (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for all of the feedback. I took him to the vet the day after I noticed him not putting pressure on it. It was there that the vet said it was a puncture and that nothing else was in it. He was given some antibiotics to help with infection and was told to not walk him for 3 days. From Tuesday thru Friday I only took him outside to use the bathroom and tried to keep him from running around the house as much as possible. It seemed to heal but the walk on Saturday I think was the cause of opening the wound again. 

I did see online where dogs saliva can heal superficial wounds but when I leave him alone in his crate I come home to the bottom of his paw having dried blood on it. 

He hasn't been limping or showing any kind of pain from it since around Thursday. I'm guess I'm torn between just letting it heal on its own no matter how long that takes or buying him a boot to cover it. I don't think he'd eat the boot. Btw I looked at it again today and there doesn't appear to be anything in the wounded area. I might start with putting peanut butter in a kong when I leave the house to keep him occupied for a while.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Nathan Vickery said:


> Last Monday my dog stepped on something that punctured the bottom of his right paw. From Tuesday to Friday he didn't mess with it to much so it was healing over nicely. Saturday my wife and I took him on a long walk (about 3 miles). I kept him in the grass as much as possible but we noticed when we got home that the wound opened up again. I know, I pushed him too far too soon. The problem is now he won't stop licking or biting to let it start to heal again. I can keep him from it when I'm home but when I'm sleeping or out of the house I can't stop him. I'm sure if I wrap it he will just tear it off. Any ideas?



Nathan if you dont have some nustock in your k9 first aid kit I suggest it. Every dog man/woman should have this at hand at all times. Its our go to for cuts, abrasions, hot spots, demo mange, burns etc. been using it for over 25 years. I wont be without it. (I have even used it on myself)
http://www.nustock.com/index.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm late getting to this post so if it hasn't healed up have you considered an Elizibethan collar?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian Anderson said:


> Nathan if you dont have some nustock in your k9 first aid kit I suggest it. Every dog man/woman should have this at hand at all times. Its our go to for cuts, abrasions, hot spots, demo mange, burns etc. been using it for over 25 years. I wont be without it. (I have even used it on myself)
> http://www.nustock.com/index.html



It sounds like it may be similar to Veterycin ... ?

https://www.chewy.com/vetericyn-plu...gclid=COTyjpGiqNMCFUhqfgod_-YHkQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Nathan Vickery (Mar 16, 2017)

Bob Scott said:


> I'm late getting to this post so if it hasn't healed up have you considered an Elizibethan collar?


Thanks for the response. It has healed finally. I just tried to keep him from biting it as much as possible. Also tried to limit his walks but then kept him in the grass when he needed to get some energy out.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Great to hear he's back on all four. Enjoy your time together.


----------

